# Where is Mum? Somewhere under there.



## andyscott (Jun 13, 2011)

This is this females 1st litter, 14 bubs in all. Mum is under there somewhere .


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 13, 2011)

Mmmm, snake food 

Good looking litter there.


----------



## Torah (Jun 13, 2011)

lol well done to her , bet shell be happy for a break when theyre weaned but ...


----------



## andyscott (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL, No break, I leave all my males in the tubs with the females and litters, she is already pregnant again.


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jun 30, 2011)

Doesn't it make you feel bad to feed such cute little living animals to your snake? I have a rat as a pet and find that quite wrong.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 30, 2011)

Aimees_Dragon said:


> Doesn't it make you feel bad to feed such cute little living animals to your snake? I have a rat as a pet and find that quite wrong.



Would you prefer the snakes to starve? Doesnt that make you feel bad? I have a snake and the thought of not feeding her makes me feel quite wrong...


----------



## Boidae (Jun 30, 2011)

Aimees_Dragon said:


> Doesn't it make you feel bad to feed such cute little living animals to your snake? I have a rat as a pet and find that quite wrong.



I actually have a rat as a pet, not a breeder or anything, his name's Mr Whiskers and I love him to bits :lol: 
Yes rats are adorable and make really great pets, but so do snakes, and snakes need to eat as well.
I dont like the idea of any animals suffering, but thats life for you...
Besides Andy Scott's rats are being well looked after and will most likely be killed quickly and humanely.


----------



## mattyg (Jul 1, 2011)

i do feel bad somtimes about them so i only buy rats and mice that have been culled humanely like throu the CO2 chambers.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 1, 2011)

nawww, so cute, i could never breed and euthenaise my own, id end up with a trillion ratty pets!


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 1, 2011)

Well said Sarah all these people crying about feeding rats to snakes they have to eat just like us or die eventually thats very cruel and a very slow way to go


----------



## andyscott (Jul 2, 2011)

Aimees_Dragon said:


> Doesn't it make you feel bad to feed such cute little living animals to your snake? I have a rat as a pet and find that quite wrong.



I have tried so hard over the years to get all my snakes to feed on Rice and Beans, the fussy buggers just wont go for it :x


----------



## thals (Jul 2, 2011)

Not a rat person but that seems like a massive litter! I love the lighter coloured fawn and whites, they're so cute!


----------



## andyscott (Jul 6, 2011)

Would you like me to send one up to you Thals?
If Dan is still down here, he can pick a pair up before he heads back :lol:


----------



## K3nny (Jul 6, 2011)

nawwww, cute and tasty 



Chris1 said:


> nawww, so cute, i could never breed and euthenaise my own, id end up with a trillion ratty pets!



seconded, last time a pinky was bought from the shop for my bluey (was experimenting), practically was shamed by the family... you know,
"awww poor thing, how could you, etc etc etc"
ended up dying (despite efforts to try and wean it) and fed him/her/it to the bluey anyway the very next day...

still want a snake tho


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Jul 6, 2011)

Some people need to watch the Lion King...

"Circle of life"


----------



## K3nny (Jul 7, 2011)

equinny said:


> Some people need to watch the Lion King...
> 
> "Circle of life"



or a dose of reality...


----------



## icedmice (Jul 7, 2011)

I breed rodents as pets. I also have a pet snake that eats rodents.

No different to my chickens.
I keep chickens as pets (pure chinese silkies, some bearded) and also eat chicken. I'm not going to feel guilty for eating my Sunday roast just because I also keep them as pets.


What a beautiful healthy litter of bubbies, I've had a litter that's had a bit of a rough start so they're a bit runty, some may need to be euthanised because they are starting to have a bit of a chest rattle. Then again it was a 7 month old doe and it was her first litter so that could be part of my problem. 
So I'm a little jelous, I wish all litters could turn out as good  .


----------



## LizardLady (Jul 7, 2011)

Andy, they are beautiful babies!  And they are at the stage I found it hardest to 'cull' when I bred them... They are soooo cute at this age, but, when you have so many people (including yourself!) who's snakes are on that size, the decision is simple... Sad, but simple... Besides, rats tend to breed like... well... rats! It's never very long before you have another of your females with babies at that age/stage!

Anyway, those are gorgeous little ratties, and credits to that sweet, patient mum (she's good, pay to hang on to her!)!

Best,
Carolyn


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 8, 2011)

I didn't mean any offense. I know snakes need to eat and would never willingly let any animal go hungry. I love all animals.

I was just curious as to whether or not snake owners ever felt bad for their rats? I can't imagine willingly feeding a live animal, say my kitten, to another living thing.. :'(

I know they need to eat, don't get me wrong, but I just wish there was an easier way to go about it... Rats do have feelings, unlike insects, and CAN feel themselves being killed.. how would you feel?


----------



## Lielah (Jul 8, 2011)

Awww they are so cute.....are you selling them?? pm me


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 8, 2011)

equinny said:


> Some people need to watch the Lion King...
> 
> "Circle of life"



I think you'll find that on the lion king, the animals at least have a chance at life.. what you're doing is nothing like that..

If you were however to take your snake outside and let it down with a rat, and see who wins out of that.. I'd have no problem whatsoever with it.. Because it would be an even playing field.. You're pretty much cutting the legs of a cat, handing it do a dog, and saying go for it!

Again no disrespect to anyone.. just trying to share my point of view.. whether it's wanted or not.


----------



## andyscott (Jul 8, 2011)

Aimees_Dragon said:


> I think you'll find that on the lion king, the animals at least have a chance at life.. what you're doing is nothing like that..
> 
> If you were however to take your snake outside and let it down with a rat, and see who wins out of that.. I'd have no problem whatsoever with it.. Because it would be an even playing field.. You're pretty much cutting the legs of a cat, handing it do a dog, and saying go for it!
> 
> Again no disrespect to anyone.. just trying to share my point of view.. whether it's wanted or not.




No disrespect Aimee, this is Aussie Pythons and Snakes, not Australian Rat Forum.
I do sell a large number of Rats to the pet trade, the rest get culled humainly for the reptile trade.
If you like, you can come over to my house and I will let you pick out a rat (free of charge) and keep it as a pet.


----------



## Lielah (Jul 8, 2011)

Awww they are SO cuute...i want one...as a PET


----------



## Boidae (Jul 8, 2011)

Aimees_Dragon said:


> If you were however to take your snake outside and let it down with a rat, and see who wins out of that.. I'd have no problem whatsoever with it.. Because it would be an even playing field.. You're pretty much cutting the legs of a cat, handing it do a dog, and saying go for it!
> 
> Again no disrespect to anyone.. just trying to share my point of view.. whether it's wanted or not.



You need to understand a few things. 

-The rats are pre-killed before they are fed to the snakes. Anyone who feeds live is an idiot. It puts the rat in a very stressful position, and if the snake for whatever reason doesnt kill and eat the rat, the rat can cause some serious damage to the snake. 

-It is not about having a level playing field, we are not in the wild. The fact is, snakes need to eat, and snakes eat rats... 
Even pre-killed rats that you buy from a pet shop have to be killed, so what diference does it make if you do it yourself?

As Andy said, your opinion will be welcome of the Australian Rat Forum :lol:


----------



## Fantazmic (Jul 8, 2011)

nope i dont even have a second thought about feeding rats to my snakes....all i care about is that the ratties are killed as humanely as possible..........


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Jul 9, 2011)

It seems I was under the wrong impression... I understood that by breeding the rats yourself, you would be feeding them to the snakes live.. HUGE relief to learn that you are humanely euthanizing them first.

As long as they aren't alive when being eaten I have no problem with what you are doing, and withdraw my previous objections.

Sorry to anyone I may have offended.

Oh and Andy thank you for the offer but I already have a very cute rat and he already has friends. Thanks anyway! 

Oh and congrats on the VERY cute babies!


----------

